# Woodies



## duck devil (Oct 15, 2007)

Shot two woodies in the Basin.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice... pics?


----------



## Steelrat (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet, what's the basin?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd guess probably Uinta Basin.... somewhere east of here. 8)


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

dang I thought this post about something different.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

> dang I thought this post about something different.


Me too. I've never shot a woodie myself. I wonder what it's like?


----------



## trbirdman1 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm new to hunting waterfowl. where can I get a woody


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i get one everytime we take the kids to the park in downtown layton


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

trbirdman1 said:


> I'm new to hunting waterfowl. where can I get a woody


The southeast states are your best shot at one


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> trbirdman1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to hunting waterfowl. where can I get a woody
> ...


That or check out some of the new avatars. You can also go to Park City and check out some of the "honey holes" up there. That'll produce a woody or two. Seriously though... go north. Some of the rivers up that way hold them.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> i get one everytime we take the kids to the park in downtown layton


JAILBAIT


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> i get one everytime we take the kids to the park in downtown layton


have you seen how many geese are there and who cares about camo they will come right up to you


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

trbirdman1 said:


> I'm new to hunting waterfowl. where can I get a woody


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: *()* -()/>- -()/- *(())*

Oh.... that's almost too easy! I see many of you couldn't resist...


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I can lead you to a woodie, for a price.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

lehi said:


> I can lead you to a woodie, for a price.


Wasn't there a guy on the dwr forum who made that same claim but never produced a pic


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I never said i could produce a pic, but I ALWAYS see them and i WILL shoot one this season. My buddy shot 2 last season, ill show you pics of those, he got them mounted.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

lehi said:


> I can lead you to a woodie, for a price.


Wasn't there a Senator from Idaho arrested for looking for a Woodies?


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

lehi said:


> I can lead you to a woodie, for a price.


Maybe you ought to change your screen name to pimp-daddy, or something along those lines. :lol:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

we've gotten 6 woodducks so far this year (2 each) three guys 4 hens 2 drakes


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

:lol: :lol: You guys have your minds in the gutter! :lol: I about wet myself when i read that joke. :lol:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

grousehunter said:


> lehi said:
> 
> 
> > I can lead you to a woodie, for a price.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

> we've gotten 6 woodducks so far this year (2 each) three guys 4 hens


Four hens?!!I hope you don't plan on shooting any next year. You know that just because they are called wood ducks they don't grow on trees. :roll:


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, lighten up, Cap! I'd be happy as [email protected]!! if I got 6 woodies. Man, at my age, I'd just be happy to get one now and again! :wink: (just kidding)


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

dont worry they tasted realy good


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> dont worry they tasted realy good


Somebody needs to change the name of this post! _/O


----------

